# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  عائلة سعودية تلقى حتفها بعد الافطار مباشرة ((انا لله وانا اليه راجعون)) حسبي الله

## روح الحزن

رحمة الله عليهم وحسبي الله عاللي كان السبب
عائلة سعودية تلقى حتفها بعد الإفطار 
وافطارهم لايزال امامهم (((خنقتني العبرة)))
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\
/\

----------

شبكة الناصرة (07-28-2012)

----------


## لمعة

هههههههههههههه !!!!!!!

حتى قطوهم مسدوح ويااااهم هههههه

----------


## أموله

*هههههههههههههههه , . 
يادافع البلىى ,., 
يعطيك العافية والله يسعدك*

----------

